# Finding the team ...



## Tarpan (Sep 15, 2001)

Hi! 
   I'm looking for team for travel. It should be travel as minimum 4 days (10-12 days is best). In any region of USA and any landscape (mountains, forests, desert, etc). It should be a wild travel : no civilization, just us and nature. And : NO SPONSORED TRIP, no guides, just team of friends. 
   About me : I just half year in USA. And I want to look around. I very-very-very like a wild trips, any kinds. I have expirence in hiking, backpacking, camping, kayaking, climbing, diving, skydiving, etc. I'm an advantage outdoor traveler. And I'm Russian. 
   If anybody can help me to find team (or good outdoor club/forum/chat), please send me e-mail to Tarpan@bigfoot.com. 
   Thank you. 

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Tarpan on 2001-09-15 15:22 ]</font>


----------

